# General > General Guns & Ammo >  Which Glock

## crashdive123

A while back I parted with a few of my handguns in order to pick up some knife making equipment.  With a gun show in town this weekend it may be time to start replenishing.  I traded two S&W Sigmas (9 & 40) and a Ruger P89.  It may be time to test drive a Glock.  Relax, relax.......still got the 1911's.  I was thinking G19.  Thoughts?

----------


## Sourdough

If I had to dispose of all my Glocks but one, I would keep the G-22 RTF (Rough Textured Finish). The RTF feature got a bad rap, in my opinion by some "jack-hole" gun writers. They said it would tear the meat right off your hand. All I can say is they must have "soft hands". Funny they want slippery grip on a Glock, and want sharp checkering on the 1911. Well that is my story and I am sticking to it. (I love my G-24 also)

----------


## glockcop

A Glock 19 is probably the one I would stay with If I could have only one Glock. The Glock 23 would be a real close second. The mid sized Glocks do everything the bigger ones do and carry alot better. Can't go wrong with either G19/23. In fact if you get a G23 you can get an extra barrel to shoot 9mm and an extra barrel to shoot .357 sig. I have a Glock 23 and a Sig 229 set up like this. Very versitile weapons. But you have to start out with the .40 cal breech face because the 9mm breech face is too narrow to change calibers.

----------


## Pal334

Which Glock 
A while back I parted with a few of my handguns in order to pick up some knife making equipment. With a gun show in town this weekend it may be time to start replenishing. I traded two S&W Sigmas (9 & 40) and a Ruger P89. It may be time to test drive a Glock. Relax, relax.......*still got the 1911's*. I was thinking G19. Thoughts?

Well thats a relief,  :transformer:  :jango:  As long as you have  1911's for real work, the more toys the better 
I would truely hate to have had to insert my unsolicited advice (again)  :Smile:

----------


## glockcop

> Which Glock 
> A while back I parted with a few of my handguns in order to pick up some knife making equipment. With a gun show in town this weekend it may be time to start replenishing. I traded two S&W Sigmas (9 & 40) and a Ruger P89. It may be time to test drive a Glock. Relax, relax.......*still got the 1911's*. I was thinking G19. Thoughts?
> 
> Well thats a relief,  As long as you have  1911's for real work, the more toys the better 
> I would truely hate to have had to insert my unsolicited advice (again)


Not gonna bite, Pal  :Smile: .  Glock On!

----------


## Pal334

Can't blame a guy for trying  :Smile: 

As long as I had a bunch of 1911's, even I may buy a few Glocks for fun  :Smile:

----------


## kyratshooter

Yep, you need to keep the 1911 around in case something serious happens.

Then just get whichever Glock is cheapest.

----------


## hunter63

> A Glock 19 is probably the one I would stay with If I could have only one Glock. The Glock 23 would be a real close second. The mid sized Glocks do everything the bigger ones do and carry alot better. Can't go wrong with either G19/23. In fact if you get a G23 you can get an extra barrel to shoot 9mm and an extra barrel to shoot .357 sig. I have a Glock 23 and a Sig 229 set up like this. Very versitile weapons. But you have to start out with the .40 cal breech face because the 9mm breech face is too narrow to change calibers.


So let me get this straight, a Glock G23 has the ability to fit 9mm and .357 sig barrels if you start with a .40 cal to start with?  
I'm a big fan of multi load weapons.

----------


## Sourdough

> So let me get this straight, a Glock G23 has the ability to fit 9mm and .357 sig barrels if you start with a .40 cal to start with?  
> I'm a big fan of multi load weapons.


Correct: also works with the model G-35 and G-22 and G24.

----------


## crashdive123

Never having owned a Glock - do you just change out barrels and magazines?

----------


## Sourdough

> So let me get this straight, a Glock G23 has the ability to fit 9mm and .357 sig barrels if you start with a .40 cal to start with?  
> I'm a big fan of multi load weapons.


START Here: http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Products.aspx?CAT=241

----------


## crashdive123

That link answered my question.  Thanks.

----------


## Sourdough

> Never having owned a Glock - do you just change out barrels and magazines?


The short answer is YES.......http://www.lonewolfdist.com/Products.aspx?CAT=241
Plus you can buy extended barrels with or without Ports. 

We have a extensive thread on this subject someplace. This ain't it but some info.anyway. http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...el+conversions

----------


## Sourdough

Crash, NOTE: as retired military you can buy a "New" Glock at the special price offered Law Enforcement. I get the LEO price as a Commercial Pilot. Look up the Glock site and go to "Homeland Security" discounts, works for EMS, firemen, any first responders, etc.

Plus you get a free extra third magazine:http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...el+conversions

Call a cop buddy and find your nearest "Cop Shop" Gun store.

----------


## hunter63

Thanks guys....Good info here, book marke the site for the barrels.

----------


## crashdive123

> Crash, NOTE: as retired military you can buy a "New" Glock at the special price offered Law Enforcement. I get the LEO price as a Commercial Pilot. Look up the Glock site and go to "Homeland Security" discounts, works for EMS, firemen, any first responders, etc.
> 
> Plus you get a free extra third magazine:http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...el+conversions
> 
> Call a cop buddy and find your nearest "Cop Shop" Gun store.


Very cool.  Thanks.

----------


## glockcop

> So let me get this straight, a Glock G23 has the ability to fit 9mm and .357 sig barrels if you start with a .40 cal to start with?  
> I'm a big fan of multi load weapons.


Yep, yep, and YEP! Any of the .40 and .357 Sig pistols can be made to shoot 9, 40, and 357 with a simple barrel change.

----------


## glockcop

> Never having owned a Glock - do you just change out barrels and magazines?


That's all there is to it. What's great about Glocks is the truck load of quality after market options you can slap on at your kitchen table. No need for expensive gunsmithing. Tons of options and user friendly. It's a win/ win/ win/ win situation (two "wins'' weren't enough  :Smile: ). The Glock truely is a modern combat pistol icon with simplicity and reliability second to none. ''If it's not a GLOCK, learn how to duck''. I'm done  :Smile: .

----------


## glockcop

> Crash, NOTE: as retired military you can buy a "New" Glock at the special price offered Law Enforcement. I get the LEO price as a Commercial Pilot. Look up the Glock site and go to "Homeland Security" discounts, works for EMS, firemen, any first responders, etc.
> 
> Plus you get a free extra third magazine:http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...el+conversions
> 
> Call a cop buddy and find your nearest "Cop Shop" Gun store.


Last I checked the L.E. price was $398.00 for standard  and about $450.00 with trijicons or mepros. I like the Mepros because they are a lil bit brighter.

----------


## Winter

You are shooting .45. Stick with that if you have giant hands and can hold the Glock .45.

No sense in stocking another caliber.

----------


## your_comforting_company

The slide on my friend's 9 fits right on my 40. Change clips and fire it just fine. I elected for a .40 when I purchased mine years ago. As much as it's been used and carried, there's not a spot of rust on it anywhere. It field breaks for cleaning in seconds and weighs little or nothing. I love my Glock. It's my hog-hunting sidearm and EDC-PD.
I still want to add the low-light sights to mine, so that's one thing to consider. As Glockcop points out, there are all sorts of aftermarket mods you can put on at home.

----------


## crashdive123

> You are shooting .45. Stick with that if you have giant hands and can hold the Glock .45.
> 
> No sense in stocking another caliber.


I like options.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sourdough

> I like options.


Nice Options..............One thing I gave a lot of thought to about two years ago is the designated: NON-Carry pistol or "Home defense/Battle pistol". Like you I own about 15 to 20 handguns, all generally filling the same job description. The reason I bought the Glock model 24 is that it is a politically correct battle/home defense pistol. Politically correct in that it is a competition class pistol with a longer barrel. Battle pistol because with the longer barrel and longer accessory "Rail" it takes a bigger light for things that go bump in the night.
It is still carry'able, but with so many "Better" carry handguns in inventory, it stays at home or on the fireing line. Just a thought.

----------


## glockcop

> Nice Options..............One thing I gave a lot of thought to about two years ago is the designated: NON-Carry pistol or "Home defense/Battle pistol". Like you I own about 15 to 20 handguns, all generally filling the same job description. The reason I bought the Glock model 24 is that it is a politically correct battle/home defense pistol. Politically correct in that it is a competition class pistol with a longer barrel. Battle pistol because with the longer barrel and longer accessory "Rail" it takes a bigger light for things that go bump in the night.
> It is still carry'able, but with so many "Better" carry handguns in inventory, it stays at home or on the fireing line. Just a thought.


My Glock 34 is one my home defense guns much for the same reasons. It's really easy to hit with because of the longer sight radius and the 9mm recoil can be handled by any adult in the home. It's hard hitting and an absolute tack driver with 127 gr +P Golden Sabre bonded ammo. Good choice there, Sour.

----------


## PreppingToSurvive

At the risk of starting a flame war (definitely not my intention), you may also want to try the Springfield Armory handguns. They are very similar to the Glocks in many respects yet they seem to contour to your hand better according to many. I have a .40 cal and love it.

----------


## glockcop

> At the risk of starting a flame war (definitely not my intention), you may also want to try the Springfield Armory handguns. They are very similar to the Glocks in many respects yet they seem to contour to your hand better according to many. I have a .40 cal and love it.



You are right. The Springfield is a fine weapon that could fit a particular person's hand a little bit better than a Glock, Smith, or whatever. But the Glock enjoys much, much more aftermarket options and accessories. Not taking a thing away from the Sprinfield Armory at all. Lord knows I really like mine alot but it's just something else to weigh into the descision. Good suggestion though. We do also have to consider Crash's considerable Military discount. That makes a large difference in the end price between the two.  Although I am partial to the Glock, both are fine weapons that will hold down the fort IMO.

----------


## crashdive123

> At the risk of starting a flame war (definitely not my intention), you may also want to try the Springfield Armory handguns. They are very similar to the Glocks in many respects yet they seem to contour to your hand better according to many. I have a .40 cal and love it.


You won't start a flame war with me.  It may be hard to tell, but in the picture I posted are the XD45 and the XD40 sub compact.

----------


## finallyME

I was in the military but didn't retire.  Can I still get the discount?  I couldn't find anything about it on the Glock website.

----------


## glockcop

> I was in the military but didn't retire.  Can I still get the discount?  I couldn't find anything about it on the Glock website.


I am pretty sure that you are privy to the discount. Call Glock to find where your nearest Glock Authorized Law Enforcement Dealer is because that is where you have to get it from.

----------


## crashdive123

I just got off the phone with Glock.  For the discount (as it applies to military) you either need to be on active duty or retired.

----------


## crashdive123

The nearest dealer to me that participates in the LEO/Military discounts is several hours away.  I'll check out the prices at the show this weekend, but there may be a road trip in my near future.

----------


## m1k3dasa1nt

> You are shooting .45. Stick with that if you have giant hands and can hold the Glock .45.
> 
> No sense in stocking another caliber.


I'm with Winter.  I am currently rebuilding and I am taking a caliber approach.  It allows you to take advantage of cheap. volume buying for practice.  The Sig P250 (I have one I love, fits well.) also offers multi caliber with one serialized part.  They are available in 9, 357, .40 and .45...others I think are available.  After researching with my own criteria I decided on the .40.  The G22 is next on my hit list.  Yes I love the 1911 but as I said...I'm in the rebuilding stage and the $900 1911 I would be satisfied with could fill a lot of holes on my list.

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

My suggestion is purchase the Glock 17 and the Glock 21

----------


## Curt

I am a fan of Glocks and have owned the same Glock 17 that I purchased more than twenty years ago.  I had a friend that purchased a 40 and I was of the opinion that the 9MM was "better" simply because ammo was cheap and readily available.  The 40 and 45 are better calibers, but I still feel that the 9mm is the most readily available pistol cartridge in the world.  With that in mind, if I was to pick (one) handgun, it would be a 9mm; since Glocks are so reliable, prevalent and universal, I would definitely feel comfortable with it.  The Glock 19 would also be a good choice because it is a serviceable size and can take the 17's magazines, while the 17 will not take the 19's magazines.

----------


## hunter63

As I am not a big fan of auto-loaders, have a few only because I thought I "needed" them, I have to say that this thread did spark some interest, when the options of using different barrels, ammo and intangibility came up.
I'm all about that.

I guess I'll have to rethink this.

As most everything I use is intended to:
#1 hunting, foraging, (most auto's calibers are not legal for big game) 
#2 Just 'cause they are "cool/intresting" 
#3 Self defience (still prefer shot gun)
Maybe I can combine #'s 2 and 3 to justify looking into a Glock.
Hummmmm

----------


## crashdive123

Well - according to the Glock website, the nearest dealer that offers LE prices is about two and a half hours away.  Unless it's a planned trip it kind of defeats the purpose of the discount.

I called the gun shop I normally buy from (the are one of the largest stocking dealers in the state) and asked if they offered the LE discount.  They said yep, and I am now the proud new owner of a Gen IV G19.  Headed to the range in a little bit to see if there will be more Glocks in my future.

----------


## glockcop

> Well - according to the Glock website, the nearest dealer that offers LE prices is about two and a half hours away.  Unless it's a planned trip it kind of defeats the purpose of the discount.
> 
> I called the gun shop I normally buy from (the are one of the largest stocking dealers in the state) and asked if they offered the LE discount.  They said yep, and I am now the proud new owner of a Gen IV G19.  Headed to the range in a little bit to see if there will be more Glocks in my future.


Fantastic choice. I'm sure you'll love it. A Glock 26 would be a very nice concealed carry sibling for big brother G19. Just a thought (and some bait :Smile: ).

----------


## crashdive123

I'm happy with it.  This was my first time shooting since before the shoulder surgery.  I could tell my arm was a little unsteady.  All and all though I think it works just fine (now gotta get back to the range on a regular basis so I can work just fine too).

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Fantastic choice. I'm sure you'll love it. A Glock 26 would be a very nice concealed carry sibling for big brother G19. Just a thought (and some bait).


I'm thinking that the next one (and it will be a while) might be a G22 or G35.

----------


## Beans

I have been shooting Glocks since 1987. My first was a G17, (Low 2 digit serial number)which my son has. My second was a Glock 19 and now my daughter has it, ( she is a retired DS from Calif)
I purchased another G19, my Wife took it. She tried several handguns and was CCing a S&W model 13, 3 inch, when she decided she wanted my G19.
I  CC a GlocK 23 now. I also shoot a G35 in IDPA. I tried the G22 but it didn't fit in. Bigger then the G23, smaller then the G35. It stayed a home when CCing and stayed at home when shooting IDPA.
There have been several reports of Glock 22's having problems when mounting a light on the rail. Without the lights they function fine.

FWIW I have a couple of 1911's including the first handgun I purchased upon retirement from the USMC in 1971, A Satin Chrome Colt Combat commander in .45 ACP.

AS I reload and cast  my own lead bullets I have switched all my Glocks to an after market barrel, which allows me to shoot factory and my *Cast lead* bullets with any problems. I have the Storm Lake and the Lone wolf barrels. I found no difference in how they shoot.

If I was involved in a disaster I wouldl grab my AK and my Glock. Both operate on *very low* maintainence, I lube both with Mobil 1 oil. A quart goes a long way.

----------


## paracordist

you want full size, or is this for EDC? I love .357 sig, versatile cuz you can swap out barrel only and you got .40 cal too!

----------


## crashdive123

> you want full size, or is this for EDC? I love .357 sig, versatile cuz you can swap out barrel only and you got .40 cal too!


You read the OP and skipped to the end didn't you? :Innocent:

----------


## glockcop

> you want full size, or is this for EDC? I love .357 sig, versatile cuz you can swap out barrel only and you got .40 cal too!


Late to the game, brother  :Smile: . That's been covered in depth earlier on. Apparently you like Glock's unrivaled versitility too. Take care.

----------


## glockcop

> I have been shooting Glocks since 1987. My first was a G17, (Low 2 digit serial number)which my son has. My second was a Glock 19 and now my daughter has it, ( she is a retired DS from Calif)
> I purchased another G19, my Wife took it. She tried several handguns and was CCing a S&W model 13, 3 inch, when she decided she wanted my G19.
> I  CC a GlocK 23 now. I also shoot a G35 in IDPA. I tried the G22 but it didn't fit in. Bigger then the G23, smaller then the G35. It stayed a home when CCing and stayed at home when shooting IDPA.
> There have been several reports of Glock 22's having problems when mounting a light on the rail. Without the lights they function fine.
> 
> FWIW I have a couple of 1911's including the first handgun I purchased upon retirement from the USMC in 1971, A Satin Chrome Colt Combat commander in .45 ACP.
> 
> AS I reload and cast  my own lead bullets I have switched all my Glocks to an after market barrel, which allows me to shoot factory and my *Cast lead* bullets with any problems. I have the Storm Lake and the Lone wolf barrels. I found no difference in how they shoot.
> 
> If I was involved in a disaster I wouldl grab my AK and my Glock. Both operate on *very low* maintainence, I lube both with Mobil 1 oil. A quart goes a long way.


 The main complaint of G22's jamming with a light attached came from a particular Police Dept out West that at the time (a few years ago) had just recently went to .40 cal G22's after being a ''9mm department''. This department sent out a premature nation wide alert to all major L.E. agencies about this "problem". Glock Reps went to their training facility for observation but the supposed feed jams could not be duplicated in their presence. Limp wristing was the cause of stoppages but Glock switched them all out for 9mm handguns anyway to satisfy the department. Glock was not able to confirm the reported ''problems'' using THAT DEPARTMENTS ACTUAL HANDGUNS AND AMMO for testing. The rumor/urban legend caught on like wildfire and everyone who limp wristed their G22 and got a rare feed malfunction blamed the weapon instead of the operator. Duh!!!! Our department issues Glocks and was early on sent a memo from Glock saying that no confirmable problems were discovered after exhaustive testing and to rest easy. I personally train/qualify plenty guys every year with lights attached and without and have never seen this ''anomoly''. Chalk it up to a ''hit'' by the nasayers. The G22 and all Glocks form that matter are utterly reliable to a fault.

----------


## paracordist

yes I did, my apologies !!


> You read the OP and skipped to the end didn't you?

----------


## crashdive123

No worries.  I'm sure there will be more hand guns in my future.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

I actually bought a Glock g23 awhile back(my first plastic gun). The first time I fired it was with a bunch of local LEOs practicing for re-qualifying at the state police academy. It pointed well and ate everything I fed it from WWB to the good stuff. I'll brag on it mainly because I "qualified" in less time than any of the ones I was shooting with at least 30yrs younger. It shot to point of aim and I didn't notice any felt recoil but that is relative I guess. Anyway I ran 300+ that day and the only thing I didn't like was picking up my dropped mags from the mud. I don't care much for dropping mags in some drills but I played the game and it shot well with my weak hand. BUT I went to the Jeep, got out my 45 and kinda showed off a little. I haven't been invited back since. I take back (almost) everything I ever said bad about Glocks now.

----------


## sgtdraino

> Yep, yep, and YEP! Any of the .40 and .357 Sig pistols can be made to shoot 9, 40, and 357 with a simple barrel change.


Hang on a second, that is _not_ what I heard. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that a .357 glock _can_ shoot .40 with a .40 barrel, but a .40 Glock should _not_ be used to shoot .357 with a .357 barrel. What I was told is that .357 is a significantly higher-pressure round, and that the .40 frame is not built to take it.

Additionally, I was told that _neither_ the .40 or the .357 Glocks can shoot 9mm with a 9mm barrel, because the striker will not line up properly with the smaller-diameter of the 9mm cartridge case. It's positioned for the larger .40 or .357 cartridge case.

This is all stuff I have heard 2nd-hand, I have not actually experimented with any of it, so I cannot say for sure that it does or does not work. However, that's what I was told. For what it's worth!

----------


## crashdive123

> Hang on a second, that is _not_ what I heard. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that a .357 glock _can_ shoot .40 with a .40 barrel, but a .40 Glock should _not_ be used to shoot .357 with a .357 barrel. What I was told is that .357 is a significantly higher-pressure round, and that the .40 frame is not built to take it.
> 
> Additionally, I was told that _neither_ the .40 or the .357 Glocks can shoot 9mm with a 9mm barrel, because the striker will not line up properly with the smaller-diameter of the 9mm cartridge case. It's positioned for the larger .40 or .357 cartridge case.
> 
> This is all stuff I have heard 2nd-hand, I have not actually experimented with any of it, so I cannot say for sure that it does or does not work. However, that's what I was told. For what it's worth!


If the information in this link is correct, the stuff you were told may be inaccurate.  http://www.glockfaq.com/content.aspx...el_Information

----------


## glockcop

> Hang on a second, that is _not_ what I heard. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I heard that a .357 glock _can_ shoot .40 with a .40 barrel, but a .40 Glock should _not_ be used to shoot .357 with a .357 barrel. What I was told is that .357 is a significantly higher-pressure round, and that the .40 frame is not built to take it.
> 
> Additionally, I was told that _neither_ the .40 or the .357 Glocks can shoot 9mm with a 9mm barrel, because the striker will not line up properly with the smaller-diameter of the 9mm cartridge case. It's positioned for the larger .40 or .357 cartridge case.
> 
> This is all stuff I have heard 2nd-hand, I have not actually experimented with any of it, so I cannot say for sure that it does or does not work. However, that's what I was told. For what it's worth!


Early Glock 40's were put on existing 9mm frames which worked just fine. Later the frames were strengthened with an additional steel support above the trigger guard specifically for the .357 Sig round. Modern 9/40/.357 Sig frames are now the same exact design with the additional steel support. Glock advised that .40 frames made prior to .357 Sig's introduction should not be used with a .357 barrel but I've seen it done without problems. To be safe, follow Glock's advise if you have an old 40.

----------


## sgtdraino

> If the information in this link is correct, the stuff you were told may be inaccurate.  http://www.glockfaq.com/content.aspx...el_Information


I stand corrected! (sort of) Looks like the .40 and .357 barrels are indeed interchangeable on the newer models, although you need a special conversion barrel (and possibly a different extractor) in order to shoot 9mm.




> Early Glock 40's were put on existing 9mm frames which worked just fine. Later the frames were strengthened with an additional steel support above the trigger guard specifically for the .357 Sig round. Modern 9/40/.357 Sig frames are now the same exact design with the additional steel support. Glock advised that .40 frames made prior to .357 Sig's introduction should not be used with a .357 barrel but I've seen it done without problems. To be safe, follow Glock's advise if you have an old 40.


I do, and that is very likely the context in which I heard that information.

----------


## glockcop

Now you have a reason to get a new weapon. I'm sure your wife will understand that you can sell your old one to a buddy for about $400.00 and then go buy a brand new one with your L.E. discount for about the same money. Now that's good business IMO. A win/win deal for sure. Why are you sitting there still reading this? Go,go,go!  :Smile:

----------


## Aurelius95

So Crash, how's the new Gen IV Glock 19 doing?  Thinking about a Glock for the holidays coming up.

----------


## crashdive123

I really like it.  It shoots well, conceals well.  I think there will be a couple more in my future.

----------


## Aurelius95

I know this thread details some of the interchanging you can do with Glocks (i.e. 40 cal to 9mm).  Is that something you considered?  I like the idea of being able to switch out barrels, but I don't know how much I would do it.

----------


## crashdive123

Not for me.  I have more than a couple of weapons, in a variety of calibers so the ability to swap out barrels and magazines isn't really something that interested me.

----------


## hunter63

Versatility is good, as long as it's useful, but when you figure that .9mm, .40 and even .357 Sig are close in ballistics, there is not really much of a point.
Just means, more different loading dies, molds, size-rs dies, gas checks, brass/bullets....unless of course you want to.....

Was/Is an intresting and informative thread, though, thanks guys for the info...much rather hear it from "Them that's doin'".

----------


## Pal334

Geesh,, all this catterwallering about Glocks!!! I know I will regret this, but here is a tutorial on cleaning those *things*. Hope it helps.  2d and SD take copious notes  :Smile: 

http://www.youtube.com/v/E1m6Qct68wo...layer_embedded

----------


## Rick

Hey Pal, what was the point of your post? The whole think was just some chick standing around.

----------


## Pal334

Rick,,,  maybe you should play it slower?   :Smile:   I think it is akin to subliminal advertising

----------


## Rick

Slower? Shoot, you don't get much slower than me. If I play it slower you'll have to drive a stake in the ground.

----------


## crashdive123

There was a gun in that video?

----------


## Pal334

It must be the plastics in those new shootin irons. They are producing fumes .

----------


## crashdive123

If that's the case ---- I gotta go get more!

----------


## SemperFi

I would check back with omb police express every now and then , I bought a Glock 22 2nd gen for $299 and a Glock 23 3rd Gen for $349 both police trade ins (3 months ago)! You cant beat those prices for glocks , they dont have any in stock right now , although they do have a nice used SW 4046 (.40 SW) w/crimson trace laser for $369!

As far as any other Glocks , I would get a 19 if I wanted a 9mm , but I am still considering getting a 45 gap!

I also have SW SD 40 (it is not sigma) it is in between the sigma and the MP series and shoots flawless over thousands rounds no ftf , it feels great to shoot as well ,I am also considering the SWSD9 !

----------


## hunter63

> There was a gun in that video?


Yeah what gun?????

----------

